# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Te hoge bloeddruk,wie weet dit?

## eliss

Hallo Allemaal

Mijn vraag is, ik heb al jaren te hoge bloeddruk,ik gebruik ook al jaren selokeen100zoc,op zich geen probleem mee,alleen bleef de bloeddruk te hoog,ik kreeg in augustus lisinopril erbij 2xdaags 10mg,maar nog te hoog,dan maar 2xdaags 20 mg,nou ik ben sinds ik die gebruik niet goed.
Ik plas weinig of moeilijk,had ik nooit,ik ben duizelig en word steeds niet lekker in mijn hoofd,en dan niet omdat de bloeddruk laag is of zo hoor,want zo laag is die ook weer niet,en ik heb buikpijn ,en in de leverstreek een opgeblazen gevoel,ik heb het idee dat het van die lisinopril is,
Herkend iemand dit,of heeft iemand ervaring met lisinopril.Ik heb gisteren bloed laten prikken voor de nierfunctie,maar dat duurt een paar dagen.
Ik hoop dat iemand hier iets over kan zeggen.

Groet Elis.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Elis,

Hoe is het nu?
Ik heb op internet verschillende reacties gelezen over lisinopril en de meeste zijn negatief omdat men zich moe, ziek, lusteloos voelt en niet meer helder kan denken etc. en volgens de bijsluiter zijn duizeligheid, maagklachten en een verminderde nierfunctie zelden een bijwerkingen moeheid zeer zelden...
Beperkt gebruik van zout en verzadigde vetten, niet roken, bewegen en beperken van stress zijn in elk geval natuurlijk manieren om een hoge bloeddruk te verminderen...
Hopelijk voel je je inmiddels wat beter!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------

